# Weaning my babies :)



## sniffles12 (Sep 25, 2010)

ok my brothers female had elevan babies and 3 died anyway thats not the problem..................!!!!!!!!

i was going to wean the babies of the mother (fully) by six weeks so i will start weaning them at five weeks 
i dont want this to happen but could a son get them mother pregnant at this age?
if so how can i aviod that like by weaning them earlyer or something

another question....................

when the brothers and sisters grow up i am going to line breed them (please dont say i shouldn 't! as i can make my own choices!) i am going to do the normal routine 1 male with 2 females how long should i leave the three together for?? and i would like them to be pregnant close together because they will be first time mothers!!

another question.........

is it true first time mouse mothers have large litters? if so ~ how many????

thanks so much 
xxxxxxx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

sniffles12 said:


> ok my brothers female had elevan babies and 3 died anyway thats not the problem..................!!!!!!!!
> 
> i was going to wean the babies of the mother (fully) by six weeks so i will start weaning them at five weeks
> i dont want this to happen but could a son get them mother pregnant at this age?
> ...


ok at 5 weeks they should all be weaned naturally themself, and yes sons could get mum pregnant again so i sugest you remove them fast, Line breeding is fine lots do it here and the normal time you leave a buck in with a pair is 10 days or till they show (big tummy). Its not true they have large first litters its a mouse thing each mouse is differant some have big litters some have small ones


----------

